# Getting two new babies in a week or so!



## treblyk (Sep 24, 2010)

So my fiance and I are getting two new rattie babies on 4/6/11 from the wonderful Bao Varakhii Rattery here in Michigan. 

They are BVR Bubbles 
http://www.bvrattery.com/litters/splendman/bubbles_baby.html

and BVR Sailor Moon
http://www.bvrattery.com/litters/splendman/sailormoon_baby.html

The litter theme is cartoon characters apparently. =D 

They're going to be living in our bedroom for about three weeks of quarantine, and then we start the craziness of trying to get my current rat Mata to accept them.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Congrats!! good for you for going to a breeder =D can't wait to see pictures of them in their new home with their new mom & dad ;D


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Beautiful little ones, from a good breeder. Congrats! Can't wait for pictures of them<3


----------



## defuseability (Mar 15, 2011)

;D I think ive fallen in love with them. lol. They're adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Congrats!!

Oh, and just so you know. Quarantining in a bedroom is pretty useless. It has to be a different airspace, which means different house.

And once again, congrats on getting the new beautiful babies.


----------



## treblyk (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah but it's honestly the best I can do. The doors to the office and bedroom are always closed, are on opposite sides of the house, and we're planning on changing clothes and washing every time we go between the two.


----------



## treblyk (Sep 24, 2010)

Also, new picture!



Bubbles is on the left Sailor Moon is on the right. 

Picking them up April 9th 

According to the breeder, Bubbles is an Agouti Berkshire Dumbo, and Sailor Moon is a Mink American Irish Dumbo. I'll be honest...I only know what Agouti and Mink mean. xD


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Berkshire and irish are markings- Berkshire rats have white tummies and paws, and Irish have a triangle of white on the chest. (I believe)

Dumbo is the earset.

Also...SO cute.<3


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

My girl Mrs.C is an Black Irish, she as a little round white dot on her chest.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Or an oval, I believe.

I can't quite remember but I always see irish rats with triangles, and some places say ovals and some say triangles.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

i think as long as they have a small marking under the chin, they count as an Irish


----------

